# Buon Vino minijet sanitation



## Randy (Apr 8, 2011)

How are people sanitizing their filters/pumps before use? The instructions for the filter don't even mention sanitation.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 8, 2011)

I sanitize everything the wine will touch including hands before filtering/bottling.


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 8, 2011)

I soak the pads as they recommend then run some water through everything (mainly to prime the pump) then run sanitizing solution through everything. I'll then start to filter and will discard the first fluids until wine starts to flow.


----------



## Randy (Apr 8, 2011)

Have you used Star San for this or K meta? I like Star San because it cuts down on the sulfites which for me is what gives homemade wine a bad name.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Apr 8, 2011)

I run about a gallon of sanitizing solution through the pump.

I read an article in winemaker mag - and it recommended running a gallon of acilidated water (citirc acid) through the pads.

I tried that and i still found pad fibers in the wine.

So what i did was i ran a 3 gallons of water (with 1 tbl of citric acid) through the pads - worked like a charm - clear as could be.


----------

